# Internetzugang per Netzwerk in XP



## SirNeo (10. Mai 2002)

Ich habe gelesen, daß es ziemlich einfach wäre in XP eine Netzwerk (LAN) einzurichten, bei dem alle Teilnehmer eine Internetverbindung aufbauen können obwohl nur an einem Rechner ein Modem angeschlossen ist. Nennt sich wohl "Gemeinsame Internetverbindung einrichten" oder so, finde die Option aber nicht. Und weiß auch nicht wie das funktioniert.

Ich habe mich schon durch die lästige XP-Hilfe gewältzt und bin nichts weiter.

Hat jemand so etwas schon einmal gemacht?

Danke im vorraus!

SirNeo ;-)


----------



## Helmut Klein (10. Mai 2002)

du meinst ICS (internet connection sharing) das is bei windows seit WIN98SE dabei ich hab aber keine Ahnung ob XP das beinhaltet, und auch von XP hab ich keine ahnung, also unter win98SE geht man in START | Einstellungen | Systemsteuerung | Software | Windows Setup | Internet Programme | Internetverbindungsfreigabe

ob das in XP auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen.

ich hoffe das dir das wenigstens ein bisschen hilft.


----------



## Naj-Zero (10. Mai 2002)

also ich habe windows 2000 und da gibts das in den eigenschaften der dfü-verbindung.
ich kann dir aber nich versichern, ob das bei xp auch da ist.
(unter xp findet man ja eh nie was )


----------



## Freaky (11. Mai 2002)

jo stimm schon, aber das mit der internetverbingungs freigabe geht genaus so wie in win2k nur über eine dfü-verbindung...einfach in der dfü verbindung müßte die letzte registerkarte sein das häckchen für gemeinsame internet... aktivieren und das wars auch schon....
bei den anderen rechnern in der tcp/ip einstellungen nur noch den gateway einstellen (gateway = ip des rechners mit dem internetanschluß)
fertig !!!

gruß
freaky


----------



## SirNeo (12. Mai 2002)

Ja hat funktioniert, Danke!


----------



## Bigbutcher (31. Mai 2002)

Das hab ich auch ausprobiert, ging aber nicht. (Hab DSL)
ich sitze schon ne lange zeit an diesem netzwerk und das geht nicht. Kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## Naj-Zero (31. Mai 2002)

@Bigbutcher: Was genau ist dein Problem? Welche Windowsversion? Geht das Netzwerk überhaupt?


----------



## Bigbutcher (31. Mai 2002)

Uppala

also erstmal das Technische

2 Netzwerkkarten
- Realtek Heimnetzwerk 192.168.0.1
- Compex DSL 192.168.0.2 (wegen der Ladezeit beim Winstart)
Bei beiden Karten gateway und DNS 217.5.98.61 (TKom) zusätzlich eingetragen

BS = Win XP Pro

Mein Prob ist dass wenn ich das Windows ICS benutze oder ein anderes Prog (winroute lite, sygate home network) der Client nicht ins Internet kann. Hab auch alle schritte von http://www.adsl-support.de durchgeführt.... 

Das will einfach nicht laufen, kennt jmd gute Progs womit man das einfach und unkompliziert einrichten kann??? Am besten kein Proxy (damit kenn ich mich absolut nicht aus) sondern lieber ein Router


----------



## Bigbutcher (31. Mai 2002)

Hat sich erledigt, hab mich dazu überwunden einen Proxy zu benutzen, würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren woran das liegen könnte


----------



## Freaky (31. Mai 2002)

@Bigbutcher


```
2 Netzwerkkarten 
- Realtek Heimnetzwerk 192.168.0.1 
- Compex DSL 192.168.0.2 (wegen der Ladezeit beim Winstart) 
Bei beiden Karten gateway und DNS 217.5.98.61 (TKom) zusätzlich eingetragen
```

ja gateway brauchst nicht eintragen...nur beim 2. rechner der ins inet soll trägst du den gateway/DNS des ersten rechners ein also in deinem falle 192.168.0.1
und bei der dfü-verbindung die heimnetzlan-verbindung auswählen !!! 

alles klar

gruß freaky


----------



## Malefizbua (1. Juni 2002)

*s*

kansst dir natürlich auch einen router kaufen.

kostet leider aber du kannst mit beiden (oder mehreren rechenr - bei LANs z.B.) unabhängig voneinander ins internet.


----------



## Markus Schott (9. Juni 2002)

moin,
Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Ich hab es jetzt aber auch so gemacht wie ihr beschrieben habt.
Blöde Frage: Auf den PC der übers LAN ins I-Net will muss doch dann auch die Zugangssofware (in meinem Fall t-online 4.0) installiert werden, oder ???  Wenn ja, was muss ich da dann eintragen???

MFG CYCLONE


----------



## Bigbutcher (9. Juni 2002)

Ihh T-Online Software 

nee mal im ernst, geh lieber über DFÜ rein, ist auch praktischer bei Onlinespielen. 

Zu deiner Frage, nach meinem Kenntnisstand musst du die Software nicht beim Client installieren.


----------



## Markus Schott (9. Juni 2002)

OK! Kannst du mir mal schreiben wie das dann mit dem DFÜ geht???


----------



## Bigbutcher (9. Juni 2002)

Rufnummer (optional) 0191011
Login [Anschlusskennung][zugehörige T-Onlinenummer]#[Mitbenutzer/Suffix]@t-online.de
und das unter Passwort dein Passwort, logisch...

die Logindaten ohne die eckigen Klammern. und die # gehört da hin (falls du das fürn Tippfehler hälst)


----------



## Markus Schott (9. Juni 2002)

Danke! Ich werds gleich mal ausproieren!


----------



## Repli (17. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute.
Bitte helft mir. Ich bekomme hier gleich noch einen Ausraster.
Also ich habe auch 2 PCs im Netzwerk und der eine ist am Internet angeschlossen und der zweite soll jetzt halt auch ins Netz. Als erstes will ich noch sagen das ich das ganze Softwaremäßig lösen will und mir keinen xtra Router anschaffen will.
Hier paar Infos:

- Server (PC mit INet Zugang) 192.168.99.1
- Client 192.168.99.2

Das


----------



## fluessig (18. Dezember 2002)

@Repli: so gehts nicht.
Die Adresse am Server muss auf jeden Fall 192.168.0.1 sein, wenn du XP benutzt, wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe. Ansonsten bräuchte man mehr Angaben von dir. Im Server sind ja hoffentlich 2 Netzwerkkarten und hast du schon eine DFÜ Verbindung gemacht (ist nicht erforderlich, aber komfortabler), usw. 
Ich sehe, zu dem Thema sollte mal ein Tutorial geschrieben werden. Leider ist mein Mainboard defekt und in der Arbeit schaff ich das nicht aus dem Kopf (hab hier win2k)


----------

